# 1996 Pathfinder is stalling



## APBerg (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a manual 1996 Pathfinder SE with 142,000 miles on it. About a month ago my car had trouble starting. It would turn over but not fire up. I could leave it alone for a few minutes and then it would start…sometimes. The problem became increasingly frequent until it stalled out when I was driving once and would not ever start back up. I replaced the fuel pump and that seemed to do the trick…for two or three weeks I had no stalls or problems starting the car. Then a week ago my Pathfinder began stalling maybe once a week, which eventually became once a day. The stalls seemed like they occurred when I was accelerating. Before the stalls occur the car seems to just loose power. The rpms will go down to around 1500 and even with my foot on the accelerator, after about two seconds just dies (sometimes in rush hour traffic). The good news is it would start right back up after the stall. I figured this was all because of the new fuel pump. So after the problem persisted I decided I wanted to reset the car’s computer and take off the check engine light so I simply disconnected the battery for 15 minutes. 
After I did this the car is having the same intermittent starting problems and stalls when I attempt so drive. If I let it idle it dies after 30 seconds or so. 
What is going on with my car? Does anybody know? I am going crazy. I am a student on a budget and cannot afford some mechanic to charge me $100 to tell me the problem is a $10 fix. Does anyone have any brilliant ideas?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

have you checked the fuel filter and regulator?


----------



## APBerg (Oct 6, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> have you checked the fuel filter and regulator?


i changed my fuel filter when i did the fuel pump and there was not any change in performance. i also tried cleaning the injectors with that fuel cleaner stuff you buy at gas stations.

i'll give the regulator a check.


----------



## dcorazal (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds similar to my problem.
http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/125669-97-hard-start-when-warm.html?highlight=fuel+regulator

Mine hasen't ever stalled but the problem has gotten worse. Mine was having problems starting after it had been driven then sat for a few hours. Over night it started fine in the morning and if it just sat for a few minutes it was fine. Now it is hard starting most of the time. 
Do you have any codes? or CEL check engine light? Autozone will check them for free if you have that option. My codes are P0325 Knock sensor and P0300 engine misfire. I have hear the knock sensor is comon error code that dosen't triger the CEL and may not be bad, but I ordered one from ebay anyway. It dosen't look like a fun job to replace. Looks like you need to remove the intake manafold. The engine missfire code seems to make sense because it is missfiring when its not starting (daaa,,,thats a stupid code)

Anyway, dvdswanson may be on to something with the fuel regulator.

I don't own a fuel pressure tester to test the fuel pressure. I'm not sure if I will purchase one or bring it to the stealership and let them figure it out? 

Good luck. keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## APBerg (Oct 6, 2006)

dcorazal said:


> Sounds similar to my problem.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/125669-97-hard-start-when-warm.html?highlight=fuel+regulator
> 
> Mine hasen't ever stalled but the problem has gotten worse. Mine was having problems starting after it had been driven then sat for a few hours. Over night it started fine in the morning and if it just sat for a few minutes it was fine. Now it is hard starting most of the time.
> ...






Thanks for the help. A while back I did have my codes checked and they said it was a speed sensor. Whatever the heck that is. Anyway...I am frustrated and am thinking about just taking it into the shop. 

I think it is probally the fuel regulator too...but I don't have the equipment to test it. Regardless I will let you know what is up with my Pathfinder when I find out in case it helps you out.


----------



## dcorazal (Sep 19, 2005)

More info:

Some nice person uploaded the factory service manual.
http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfin...adable-pathfinder-service-manual-96-99-a.html

The directions for testing the Fuel pressure regulator is on page EC-32. I have a vaccum pump for bleeding brakes so I think I'll try this first (if that works), but even though it tests ok it still may be bad??


----------



## CMCDES (Dec 20, 2015)

Our 1996 Nissan Pathfinder had a stalling and hard starting issue. I solved these issues on my Pathfinder that has just under 200,000 miles. The intermittent stalling was caused by the mass airflow sensor. (MAFS). These little boogers are expensive, but I took a chance with an online outfit that sells them for $60. It worked. Here is how I diagnosed the problem. With the engine running, I found that if I pressed down on the MAFS, the engine would stall. I did this repeatedly and the engine stalled every time. The MAFS is the leading cause of random stalling. This was so dangerous and frustrating. Now fixed. The hard starting was fixed by simply turning the distributor clockwise so the slotted bolt adjustment hole shows toward the front of the vehicle. I think this is caused by the timing belt stretching. Just a guess but the MAFS and the distributor turn solved these two very frustrating problems. The MAFS replacement is extremely simple and takes about a minute and the distributor turn fix takes a couple of minutes. I had to turn my distributor a lot but the car runs so much smoother and no longer misfires during acceleration. I had to post this because while I was looking in forums to solve my problem, I mostly saw frustration without solutions. I read of some guys having the dealer charge up to $1200 replacing random parts and not fixing the issues.


----------

